# DIY Amlactin for Keratosis Pilaris



## divadoll (Jun 16, 2010)

I had bought some lactic acid to make this lotion. I have KP and have found this same recipe in a few forums. I'm anxious to try it out.

Ingredients:

2.5 tsp 88% lactic acid

1/4 cup + 2 tsp of CeraVe or preferred base lotion

3 big drops germaben or 6 small ones (if you have one of those 1 ml droppers it is 6)

This makes a 12% lactic acid lotion using 88% lactic acid. The math was already done by the creator.


----------



## cablegiirl (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey - how did this go???!!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 10, 2010)

It went well! I used it for my super legs and heels as well as my arms. You should try it out!

I ended up making my own base and I had to add the lactic acid, water and emulsifier together then added the oils to the mixture. If you add the lactic acid to the oil/water/emulsifier mix, it got watery.


----------



## Andi (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting!

So you could use this just for dry skin right? I donÂ´t have KP.

And where did you get the lactic acid if I may ask?


----------



## divadoll (Sep 10, 2010)

definately you can use on dry skin.

88% lactic acid I got at Lotioncrafters. They also carry emulsifiers too so you can make easy lotions and creams.


----------

